# What paint can i use?



## laurence (Jun 13, 2010)

Hey guys, ive just finished putting together a small plywood canopy for my 5G. it looks a bit messy and i'd like to paint it brown to make it look a bit more 'woody'. Is there any problem with using certain types of paint? I have some nice brown spray paint but im not sure whether it might pollute the water... 

If it turns out it does, is it ok to just spray the outside? the inside will be completely sealed off from it...


----------



## bearwithfish (Sep 29, 2009)

if useing spray paint Krylon is highly recommended as aquarium safe once dry... as for brush on stains and such if you get the look you like then get some krylon clear coat to seal it all up it should look great...


----------

